# RMA Used GEAR SALE



## jeffy

bparegien said:


> Every year Rocky Mountain Adventures purges their used inventory to outdoor enthusiasts who are screaming and drooling over the deals at their annual used gear sale. Well, this year is no different with great deals on demo kayaks, used rafts, duckies, pfds, paddles, oars, wetsuits and much more! Stop by to check it out -
> 
> August 16 & 17 from 9:00am - 4:00pm
> 
> 970.403.4005
> www.ShopRMA.com
> 
> 1117 N. Hwy 287 - Fort Collins



number is wrong 493 4005


----------



## Randaddy

A great place to spend 4 grand on a 10 year old raft!


----------



## bparegien

I posted the wrong number- sorry. 

970.493.4005 

Thanks!


----------



## jonas_f

Randaddy said:


> A great place to spend 4 grand on a 10 year old raft!


More likely 4k for a 7 year old rig, but more importantly, it would be interesting to know where some of those scuffs come from...

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/attachments/gallery/files/6/8/6/4/RMApin_original.jpg

Or maybe pylon booty is 50% off the marked sale price. Though, knowing several people who know Dave, that is likely not the case


----------



## Randaddy

jonas_f said:


> More likely 4k for a 7 year old rig, but more importantly, it would be interesting to know where some of those scuffs come from...
> 
> http://www.mountainbuzz.com/attachments/gallery/files/6/8/6/4/RMApin_original.jpg
> 
> Or maybe pylon booty is 50% off the marked sale price. Though, knowing several people who know Dave, that is likely not the case


HAHAHAHA! I love that this picture keeps coming up! Yeah Harry!


----------



## toyotaj

*oars*

I have been happy with the oar set I got from them. As a newbe and needing a beater setup it was a good price localy. I have also gathered quite a few lower priced, shark bitten paddles. Though.. my experiance has been that the prices for alot of used gear there are pretty high for gear that has clearly made its money. Maybe I'm just not down on the street value of some of these things. 

-J


----------



## yourrealdad

Jonas you sly dog You. Come on lay off RMA, everyone knows that Mountain Whitewater is the craptastic group this year. it must be nice for RMA to feel good for a season.


----------



## teleboater5.13

RMA runs some of the cleanest lines on the Poudre, and it is bs that the photo keeps coming up because the guide of that boat is one of the best guides on the river; no questions asked. When you are on the river everyday you are bound to have some sort of carnage eventually. Just because someone was there to capture RMA's does not say anything about the company. Being on the river I have seen a lot worse carnage from all of the other companies on the Poudre. And at least RMA supports the local boating community by being one of the only rafting/kayaking retail shops left in FoCo and holding used gear sales.


----------



## Randaddy

teleboater5.13 said:


> RMA runs some of the cleanest lines on the Poudre, and it is bs that the photo keeps coming up because the guide of that boat is one of the best guides on the river; no questions asked. When you are on the river everyday you are bound to have some sort of carnage eventually. Just because someone was there to capture RMA's does not say anything about the company. Being on the river I have seen a lot worse carnage from all of the other companies on the Poudre. And at least RMA supports the local boating community by being one of the only rafting/kayaking retail shops left in FoCo and holding used gear sales.


The photo doesn't keep coming up. It's part of the internets now. It is up. It's a part of history. I tried defending the guide on here before and these hippies crushed my spirit so bad that I'm going to get that picture tattooed on my chest. 

Nobody is saying anything about RMA's lines here... I'm just saying that Dave always asks way too much for rubber. He'll price a $1300 ducky that he got for $1000 5 years ago at $1250. That's not supporting the local boating community, it's insulting them.


----------



## billcat

Randaddy said:


> He'll price a $1300 ducky that he got for $1000 5 years ago at $1250. That's not supporting the local boating community, it's insulting them.


Thanks for the beta. I was going to cruse up there and check it out. I think I'll pass.


----------



## caspermike

randaddy isnt that pretty much every raft company? they all rip you off, look how much they charge for rides down browns and the gorge, the guide only makes a small fraction, good thing for tips in this world otherwise you would all be poorer.


----------



## CO14

I have to say, this spring I went into RMA and dropped $1200 on a brand new boat and skirt because I wanted to support my local shop. Four weeks later they were having a swap. I had an old boat that I wanted to sell. I couldn't make the drop off day because I had to work so I went in there the day before and asked if I could drop my boat off early. They were going to charge me $15 to "watch" and "provide security" for my boat overnight. I had just dropped over a grand in their store and I was planning on spending everything I made from my boat sale in there as well. This pissed me off so bad that I will never shop there again, nor will I ever refer someone to their "guide" services. I will travel to Denver or shop via the internet from now on. These small shops continue to moan and complain about not being able to compete-but it is easy to see why when they treat their customers like this. Oh-and I have always found their swap prices to be ridiculously high as well.


----------



## bajabum

teleboater5.13 said:


> RMA runs some of the cleanest lines on the Poudre, and it is bs that the photo keeps coming up because the guide of that boat is one of the best guides on the river; no questions asked. When you are on the river everyday you are bound to have some sort of carnage eventually. Just because someone was there to capture RMA's does not say anything about the company. Being on the river I have seen a lot worse carnage from all of the other companies on the Poudre. And at least RMA supports the local boating community by being one of the only rafting/kayaking retail shops left in FoCo and holding used gear sales.


 
I'm not sure RMA supports the community by simply being here, that is not atleast what I have found. I can't wait for another place in town to carry some paddling gear so I don't have to buy on line or go to Confluence. After being burned myself, friends being burned and then my girlfriend I refuse to step foot in the place. I have found horrible customer service, poor follow through, and little to none when it come to support for the paddling community (except for the gear sale). He (Dave) even had the audacity to tell my girlfriend that a ducky pretty much performs the same as a hard kayak, that's like saying a a limp dick performs the same as a hard dick. Well maybe a true Dick would know. And maybe the fact that he had to pretty much hire a whole new staff this year, might pledge to his satisfied staff (after all they are not to even mention the word "tip" to customers), try making money purely based on your day pay, especially when your working your butt of with lower water conditions and having to answer the brain-numbing questions that come your way. Just wait there will be other option in town, I surely hope.


----------



## crackeryaker

tangent, it is pretty low to mention "tips" in the safety speech, or to sneak it into your trip "well I do okay if the tips are good" the company should make it obvious through the literature and through the front office that it is important to tip. But, that being said if you want to demean yourself and look sad then tell your custys how you need a tip. really the best tip for me when i guided was to be on the water living a stress free lifestyle. those who are going to tip will.


----------



## kiwi si

support the community? How by charging excessive prices because they are the only local paddle shop? Having used gear overpriced? Screwing with pro deals because the big companies are trying to support them? curious.


----------



## bajabum

crackeryaker said:


> tangent, it is pretty low to mention "tips" in the safety speech, or to sneak it into your trip "well I do okay if the tips are good" the company should make it obvious through the literature and through the front office that it is important to tip. But, that being said if you want to demean yourself and look sad then tell your custys how you need a tip. really the best tip for me when i guided was to be on the water living a stress free lifestyle. those who are going to tip will.


 
Demean and look sad might be stretching it, but there is something to be sad about the stress from working hard and being stiffed, since there is ALOT of people who don't know about tipping for such trips, and the aforementioned company does not convey this to its customers.


----------



## yourrealdad

teleboater5.13 said:


> RMA runs some of the cleanest lines on the Poudre,


That is seriously one of the funniest things I have ever heard, seriously, I am seriousable peoplabable.

And it should be easier to run clean lines when you take out above the two class IV rapids and ride a bus around them.

Thank you for making my day just that much better.


----------



## AdrenalineRush

personally ive never had a problem at rma, but that may be because my dad's pretty good friends with the owner.

also, re: tipping - a friend of mine was guiding, caught a t grip to the front teeth and got both of them knocked out
he wasn't even apologized to, much less tipped
i think the guides deserve to be tipped just for what they have to put up with
(in general - there are also some guides who should be no where near the river at all)


----------



## Randaddy

AdrenalineRush said:


> personally ive never had a problem at rma, but that may be because my dad's pretty good friends with the owner.
> )


Who's your dad? Darth Vader?


----------



## rideon

AdrenalineRush said:


> a friend of mine was guiding, caught a t grip to the front teeth and got both of them knocked out
> he wasn't even apologized to, much less tipped
> 
> (in general - there are also some guides who should be no where near the river at all)


So when you get hit with a t-grip you should get tipped? man I would have been a millionaire if that were the case! Purely an occupational hazard when you are taking boatloads of Nebraskans down a river that has an exposed rock every 2 feet or so. That is like saying a school bus driver should be tipped everytime they get hit with a spit wad...ain't gonna happen.

I do agree with the second statement, I met and gave rides to several guides this year that would scare the hell out of me if I had to be in a boat with them.

RMA capitalizes on high markups by convincing tourists and beginners that it is a screaming deal because they are the authority on boating. That is a much different concept than "supporting the local boating community" Throw your money at someone other than RMA, the folks from Kansas are throwing enough at them anyway.


----------



## comerfo3

Randaddy said:


> Who's your dad? Darth Vader?


I thought dave was darth vader, but with a mustache


----------



## CUBuffskier

i miss the BOC


----------



## Randaddy

#FS8PC

This is the code for the NRS free shipping coupon. One per customer, and it doesn't apply to oversized items. I hope this helps everyone to shop, sales tax free, from Fort Collins and the front range...


----------



## rivermanryan

Randaddy- That is not cool. Whatever you think about RMA, by posting the free shipping code from NRS, you hurt their business and may jeaprodize our future ability to get free shipping coupons!

Think about it. What if everyone started posting coupon codes on this forum. How long would that last?


----------



## billcat

rchristianson said:


> What if everyone started posting coupon codes on this forum. How long would that last?


How does this differ from coupons.com or couponbuddy.com or any of the other numerous coupon portals where people do just that?

Given that this drives more biz towards NRS, how is this hurting them?


----------



## Randaddy

rchristianson said:


> Randaddy- That is not cool. Whatever you think about RMA, by posting the free shipping code from NRS, you hurt their business and may jeaprodize our future ability to get free shipping coupons!
> 
> Think about it. What if everyone started posting coupon codes on this forum. How long would that last?


Give me a break. Call Bill Parks and ask him if he minds me spreading the word about a promotion. This coupon came out in a recent catalogue and is a promotion to get more people to shop at NRS. I like NRS and am happy to send business their way. I'm just sharing good information about a good company with good people. 

Think about it.


----------



## caspermike

Randaddy said:


> Give me a break. Call Bill Parks and ask him if he minds me spreading the word about a promotion. This coupon came out in a recent catalogue and is a promotion to get more people to shop at NRS. I like NRS and am happy to send business their way. I'm just sharing good information about a good company with good people.
> 
> Think about it.


NRS= Good stuff


----------



## rivermanryan

Yeah, I shop NRS all the time. I usually get the free shipping coupon for my next order along with my current order. I didn't think they would want that promotion given out to everyone. If they did, why not just call it all free shipping.

I like NRS, and I just don't want the coupon code to hurt them or have so many using it that they don't do the promotion anymore (hurts me).

If they are cool with it, so am I.

So, does anyone have any promotional codes for Southwest Airlines or the like?


----------



## Randaddy

rchristianson said:


> Yeah, I shop NRS all the time. I usually get the free shipping coupon for my next order along with my current order. I didn't think they would want that promotion given out to everyone. If they did, why not just call it all free shipping.
> 
> I like NRS, and I just don't want the coupon code to hurt them or have so many using it that they don't do the promotion anymore (hurts me).
> 
> If they are cool with it, so am I.
> 
> So, does anyone have any promotional codes for Southwest Airlines or the like?


Yep. Call them and say the word "Bomb." That will get you a free trip somewhere.


----------



## lotsawater

Flame on. It never ceases to amaze me that RMA continually tries to post on this forum only to be bashed to oblivion, and rightfully so. I'm with Kevin thank you for making my day. Dave is a piece of work, and not the good kind. It's hard to run across someone in town that has a good story to tell about this guy or his company. 

Brek for president!!!


----------



## l-dot

rchristianson said:


> Yeah, I shop NRS all the time. I usually get the free shipping coupon for my next order along with my current order. I didn't think they would want that promotion given out to everyone. If they did, why not just call it all free shipping.


It makes you feel special and helps build customer loyalty. Anything that gets people ordering from them will make them happy.


----------



## kiwi si

Don't they say there is no such thing as bad press, a whole lotta people know about RMA because they get bashed. unfortunately (the 'know' part, not the 'bashed' part!)


----------



## AdrenalineRush

Randaddy said:


> Who's your dad? Darth Vader?


no, i am sadly neither luke nor princess leia.

although that would be pretty cool


----------



## rivrrunr

Randaddy said:


> The photo doesn't keep coming up. It's part of the internets now. It is up. It's a part of history. I tried defending the guide on here before and these hippies crushed my spirit so bad that I'm going to get that picture tattooed on my chest.
> 
> Nobody is saying anything about RMA's lines here... I'm just saying that Dave always asks way too much for rubber. He'll price a $1300 ducky that he got for $1000 5 years ago at $1250. That's not supporting the local boating community, it's insulting them.


The nerve of those capitalist running dogs at RMA for trying to buy low and sell high. I can't believe they are trying to make a (dare I say it?) "profit" and continue to outlast shops who couldn't. Have you noticed how many sporting goods stores have either stopped carrying paddling gear or just plain closed their doors? 

Let me see - that would make the customer's options:
1) Whine about it on the Buzz (check)
2) Shop around for a better price on a similarly worn used boat
3) Wait till the ridiculously priced $1250 boat doesn't sell and offer $750 for it. What a concept - a "market economy".

Regarding "tips", IMHO the guides who get tips are the ones who put on a good show, keep 'em wet when it's hot, warm when it's cold, and can scare the crap out of their customers without actually injuring any of them.

*Not affiliated with any rafting company or store!*

Happy paddling!


----------

